# Warning to Members!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

If Jo and Sue seem even more dopey, airheaded, and incoherent today it's because they've received a photo of me in my boxer shorts! 

Lucky ladies! 

They can think of it as a precursor to a Tony Danza!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> If Jo and Sue seem even more dopey, airheaded, and incoherent today it's because they've received a photo of me in my boxer shorts!
> 
> Lucky ladies!
> 
> They can think of it as a precursor to a Tony Danza!


is that the same one you sent me?



you were wearing boxers?




I didn't notice


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

where have you sent it?? I havent got it??? You see, I'm obviously even more dopey than you give me credit for!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> where have you sent it?? I havent got it??? You see, I'm obviously even more dopey than you give me credit for!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


You commented on it last night you airhead!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You commented on it last night you airhead!



Oh yeah :loco::wacko::doh::doh::doh:!!!! I thought you may have sent me a full and proper picture! :confused2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes my migraine had cleared and then my head was put on spin cycle once again having seen X in his boxers ... and in a lying down position! my imagination just cannot cope with this level of exposure so soon after a delicate head day!

Sue xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I bet you ladies have set it up as your desktop wallpaper!

And Steve Hall.....stop PMing me....you can't have a copy!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I bet you ladies have set it up as your desktop wallpaper!
> 
> And Steve Hall.....stop PMing me....you can't have a copy!


you can hardly see anything!!! not that I could cope if you could! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

well, purely for scientific purposes you understand, I have just taken another look .... and I have to say it was the wet nose and the salivating tongue that I noticed before the boxers!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You commented on it last night you airhead!


Hey, I'm not an airhead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:confused2:

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Hey, I'm not an airhead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:confused2:
> 
> Jo xxx


It's taken you nearly five hours to manage that reply Jo!

This is what you need.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> It's taken you nearly five hours to manage that reply Jo!
> 
> This is what you need.....


hhhhhhhmmmmmm.... actually..you could be right LOL 


Jo xxx


----------

